# R-13 vs R-12?



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok so maybe I missed something...

Everyone talks about "Use R-13" for things -- here in Canada, owen's only sells R-12.. I realize that's not much difference - but can I assume replacing R-13 with R-12 is going to be a negligible difference?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For acoustic work, the R value really is only useful in identifying the thickness of the insulation. as long as it's a fluffy, lightweight insulation that's approx that thickness, it should be pretty much interchangeable.

Bryan


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

R-12 and R-13 are both intended for nominal 2x4 stud walls. Since most energy codes in the US require minimum R-13 for exterior walls, it is more common here. 

For applications requiring acoustcal treatment only, R-12 is perfectly fine. For applications requiring thermal insulation (e.g., walls separating conditioned space from unconditioned space/outdoors), consult your applicable energy code as R-12 may not be sufficient depending on where it is used.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Perfect. Well R-12 is 10% off at Home Depot right now - so I picked up 6 batts of it. It's for interior walls and ceilings, so it's not a code related issue.


----------

